# PSU making random rattling noise



## logan05050 (12 mo ago)

I noticed recently that my PSU will occasionally start rattling and won't stop until I shut off and turn back on my computer. It doesn't have anything to do with it being under load; sometimes I can play through a multi-hour long session of a game with RTX enabled, but it will start while browsing Reddit or something. It stops if I tilt the computer about 30 degrees on its side, but starts back up again when I turn it back to facing upwards. It was a prebuilt and I really don't want to return the whole thing since I've had it for about a half a year now, so is there anything I can do that may help with the issue?

The PSU is a Thermaltake 600w Smart 80 plus gold, and the fan is facing downwards.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

My guess would be the fan making the noise. So use your warranty


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Anything that plugs into the wall can kill so that includes the power supply. Much in part for that reason, PSUs have "no user serviceable parts" inside so you cannot open the PSU case without voiding its warranty - not to mention potentially exposing you to deadly voltages.

If you are certain the noise is coming from the PSU, then most likely the fan bearings are faulty. As long as the fan still spins, this is not a problem (except, maybe, to your sanity). But eventually, the fan bearings are likely to seize and that most likely will result in the PSU getting too hot. "IF" the PSU's self-protection circuits are working properly, it should just shut down when it over heats. But that can result in corrupted data on your drives. You don't want that. 

If it is the fan bearings, it would be best to report the problem to your vendor now, while the computer is still under warranty. Maybe they will send you a replacement PSU instead of wanting the entire PC back.

HOWEVER, this could also be something simple like a fan blade scraping a wire that moved out of place. See if you can look inside the PSU through the fan vent. If you see a wire, use a wooden Popsicle/glue stick to push it out of the way.

Because PC cases are cavernous metal boxes, noises and vibrations can reverberate throughout the box making it a real challenge to pinpoint the actual source of the sound. You need to verify beyond any doubt the sound is coming from the PSU, and not a case, GPU, or CPU fan. So I recommend you open the side panel of the PC case then get yourself the inner tube from a roll of paper towels to use as a stethoscope. Then try to pinpoint the source. You can then verify the culprit again by "gently" touching for a couple seconds the center hub of suspect fans when you hear the noise. If that is the faulty fan the pitch of the sound will change as the rotation speed of the fan slows then returns to normal. You can use that wooden stick to gently slow the PSU fan. 

If you discover the noise is coming from the GPU or CPU fan, then your sense of urgency should be greater. If a case fan, I would just replace that yourself. 

Good luck.


----------

